

Ask HN: VisaEase.com - Review and Feedback - jgill

Friends, non-Romans, internet people...I come to you bearing a link to the project and now company I&#x27;ve been working on the last few years (it&#x27;s completely bootstrapped and we&#x27;re ramping up) asking for advice in a combination of a Show HN and Ask HN.  I wanted to see if I could get your feedback on what is certainly not a weekend project.<p>I present to you VisaEase: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.visaease.com<p>If you could spare a moment to check it out, I&#x27;m hoping to get feedback on the site in general and specifically:
 - Ways to increase customer conversion - Any suggestions on how to reach the right audience of people ready to emigrate?<p>- Many of the site&#x27;s visitors are early on in the immigration process and not yet ready for our services.<p>- Suggestions on ways to improve the site design, especially the homepage which I think may need a redesign<p>- What do you think about the style of the copy on the site?
    - We created all the copy, videos, etc. ourselves and wanted to get some outside opinions from pros and semi-pros to this part of marketing<p>- Do you know anyone that would be interested in freelance infographic design work (I&#x2F;we have lots of interesting stats to share, but want to do so in a fun and hopefully aesthetically pleasing way)?<p>- Know anyone that may be interested in investing in the immigration space with a qualified team that really knows the area?<p>Thank you in advance and good luck with your startups as well.
======
gk1
Hey I'd be happy to offer some quick feedback about improving conversions...
It's what I consult in. Send me a message (contact info in profile) to
schedule a chat -- it'll be easier than typing out.

------
jgill
[http://www.visaease.com](http://www.visaease.com)

